# WTB : Glycine Airman GMT



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB : Glycine Airman GMT*


View Advert


Good afternoon,

I am after a Glycine Airman GMT ( pre-Invicta lineup) with 2893-2 movement and 200m WR.

Preferably a black 36mm model. Pic for reference, thank you a lot.













*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

01/09/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£350



*Category*

Wanted


----------

